# Rustic walnut lamp table problem



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all, i was given a big lump of walnut and wanted to make two lamp tables out of it, but i cant decide what tot do for a base, any ideas would be really great! i was thinking about a pedestal base but if i see something with legs that is nice i could do that instead! thanks for the help!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

i for got to put sizes they are about 20" round and 2" thick, also when i was given it it was one piece and the only way i could cut it in half was with a pannel saw! took about 2 hours!! :laughing:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Panel saw as in _hand_ panel saw??  Boy, now that's dedication!! You should immediately rush out to the nearest pub and challenge all to arm wrestling! You certainly trained for it. But back to the point, I vote for a pedestal base.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

i know!! it was the only way i could do it!! i think that it needs i pedistal but i really want them to be special so i dont want to rush into it,


----------



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

Jimbo
Too bad you don't live close - I have a couple walnut logs too small for the mill. That would make a great base for the table - bark still intact!

Perhaps you could raid someone's firewood stack.......


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Ohio is a little way away from me!! they would of been perfect, i will have to see if the person who gave it to me has any more but it was years ago,


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> You should immediately rush out to the nearest pub and challenge all to arm wrestling! .


This got me thinking...
A number of years ago I made a tabletop, and wanted the piece to look "pub-like". I was at a local garden centre getting plants and stuff. They had a busted birdbath on sale. The cast base for the birdbath was the perfect height for a pedestal for the table top I had.

I'm sure this isn't exactly what you were thinking of, but I think something along that line may look sweet under the free form of the walnut slabs.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would contact a few local tree trimmers or the guys who do it in your municipality. If they are removing dead limbs from the top for example depending on how long they have been dead they might well be dry enough to use. They should be more than happy to let you drag a couple off that look good to you. You are only going to need one say 2 1/2" (6.5 cm ?) diameter max. and not very long. And a smaller diameter slice just like the top for the base and you have a simple rustic pedestal. Is walnut plentyful where you live ? The only thing to worry about with an old dead limb is bugs, but they can be taken care of.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Fence post*

If you can't find anything that you like, try using a couple of old cedar fence posts. They are weathered and just may take the stain or an oil finish to match your top.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks for all the ideas everyone! i think i will try something like Daren's idea and some little feet on the bottom as well, i iwll post some pics up when i have finished but could be a while!!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

this is where i am at so far, just a little update! sorry for the picture quality!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, that is looking cool. :thumbsup:


----------

